# Check out this gun rest one of my customers is making



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

See below link, a good friend and customer of mine is making these and we are printing the logo's on them. The owner is a local Katy area resident and being a hunter himself they invented the "RRR" rifle rest. No more taking off your jacket to shoot or keeping sand bags in the blind with you. I have personally used one and they are absolutely amazing! The foam inside the bottom makes for a very sturdy and quiet rest.

Check them out at www.rrrgunrest.com

Thanks
Steve


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Can we get them with a custom logo or are they only doing their logo? If so what is the cost.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

That was one of my million dollar ideas I had many years ago that I never got off the ground. lol


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

The problem I see with this rest is if your barrel is free floating, it won't be after adding this tight neoprene wrap. Your going to get contact between the barrel and stock when they are squeezed together by the rest. This will most likely affect your point of impact if you sighted in without the rest.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

This problem was adressed and is even mentioned on the website. Does not affect accuracy
The wrap is not that tight and pressure is very minimal


Wolf6151 said:


> The problem I see with this rest is if your barrel is free floating, it won't be after adding this tight neoprene wrap. Your going to get contact between the barrel and stock when they are squeezed together by the rest. This will most likely affect your point of impact if you sighted in without the rest.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

jdusek said:


> Can we get them with a custom logo?


I like this idea!!


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thats what I use my holy socks for...


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Doubles as a koozie :biggrin:


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

barrel harmonics = no good.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

muddyfuzzy said:


> barrel harmonics = no good.


Maybe if it was wrapped to tight. I'd be interested to see what it would do on a hunting rifle. My guess would be not much. A benchrest rifle on the other hand......


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Looks like It would work to me. I might have to get a few for Christmas gifts.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

This design was researched extensively and does not affect accuracy....
The wrap is not tight enough to affect a free floating barrel. Trust me this thing was tried time and time again before it hit the market.



muddyfuzzy said:


> barrel harmonics = no good.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks to all the 2coolers that came and saw these at the gun show this weekend.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I ordered a couple, one for a gift and one to experiment with.

I'll let you know the results.

TH


----------

